
Predicting Ad Liking and Purchase Intent - grownseed
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpls/icp.jsp?arnumber=6991558
======
adlejandro35
I wonder how differently people react to online advertisements as opposed to
the same advertisement but on the street.

Anyway to get access to the study without buying it?

